# Sharer prices - Surrey



## B&J (16 April 2014)

Hi, can anyone tell me the going rate for a share in Surrey please? 

I have a 13.3hh cob. Been there done that type, complete novice ride or will go more forward for a competent rider. Can jump, school and bombproof hack. Great on and off the lead rein but is currently unfit. 

Looking at sharing for around 3 days per week including one weekend day? 

Many thanks


----------



## Shay (17 April 2014)

The best way is to figure out what it actually costs you and divide it to come up with the price per day.  That will depend on your livery bills, your stable management routines and how much risk you are prepared to carry.  

We have sharers for my daughter's 13.1 PC CobX who has a home for life with us.  We worked out exactly what it costs for everything - insurance, vaccinations, the whole lot.  (That came as a surprise - now I know where our money goes!) and divided it.  It works out at £25 per day.  For that we take all risks, replace essential tack etc.  Guaranteed no extras.  We also turn out before school as these are usually school kids, and provide transport to PC events / teams etc if we happen to be going the same way with one of the others. It seemed a lot at the time so I posted on here - a few years ago now! - and got a lot of quite angry responses saying we were charging far too much.  (It was £20 per day at the time - bills have gone up!!)

But we have never lacked a sharer, usually have a waiting list.  He is a very good pony and we offer a very good package.  The yard he is on has excellent facilities and there are PC rallies on yard, access to a qualified instructor etc.  £25 per day seems a lot; but we make no profit.  He does just cover his costs.  All bar one of his sharers has gone on to own their own pony; 3 are at the same yard - so we can't be that bad!

At the end of the day if your price is too high for the service you can offer or the facilities you have then you won't be able to get someone to share.  It might just be a case of suck it and see - but I hope this helps!


----------



## View (17 April 2014)

Costs will depend on the package offered, but I wouldn't be able to afford £25 a day.

I share a 16.3 gelding on DIY livery, and pay £12 per day (2 days a week) on top of stable duties (this is also in the SE of England).


----------



## B&J (17 April 2014)

Thanks for your replies 

I was thinking about between £5 - £10 per day with no duties unless wanted (I have 4 horses altogether so I'm there anyway) but thinking now that £5 is far too cheap! 

Our facilities are good but its not a competition yard if that makes sense, I own 4 of the 8 horses and we are all adults so I'm also a little concerned with having teenagers / kids sharing, I don't mind kids obviously and more than happy to take them under my wing a little bit but don't want to be babysitting / dealing with dramas etc or be responsible for someone else's kid, is it unreasonable to specify parent / guardian must be present?  

Maybe I'll advertise at £10 per day and see what interest we have, it won't cover her costs but its mainly to keep her in work as my OH can only ride at weekends. 

thanks again x


----------



## Ella19 (19 April 2014)

Local yards in Surrey hills charge £200 a month for 3 days


----------



## Patchfoal (11 May 2014)

Bookham - I paid £250 pm for 3 days sometimes 4 for a 16.1 cob. Quite expensive but seemed to be the going rate with other sharers at yards near by also. Hope that helps. She was an amazing horse!


----------



## Chichi (11 May 2014)

Hi, I may be a bit late replying to this message but I thought I would contribute anyway as a parent.

At £10 a day, I would jump at the opportunity. Usually it is more £20/£25 per ride which is about the same as a lesson at a riding school and that is with stable duties. 
If we were sharing a pony I would like my daughter to have a lesson too from time to time with that pony which would double the cost of sharing and this is not an option anymore for us. Also we were offered a pony weekdays only. We were happy to do a day during the week but also a day at the weekend. You may find that some parents will struggle to bring their child more than once or twice a week as the children have so many after school activities and other commitments. 

You should not be involved with looking after the child though, so under a certain age you should insist for the parent/guardian to be around. That would be common sense to me as a parent.

Your offer sounds really good, you could probably up the price a bit but if you mainly want the horse to be exercised then what matters is a reliable child and parent who are going to show up when they say they will and show real interest in the pony and listen to your instructions. 

Good luck in finding a sharer. Your pony sounds great and will make somebody really happy.  If you happen to be near Haslemere, let us know ;-)


----------



## B&J (12 May 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I've pretty much given up now. I had one lady that just wanted to drop her 13 year old off at the weekends for me to look after and couldn't see why she should be present. I had an older lady that just wanted to bomb around and various other people arranging to see her then not turning up. Seemed like too much hassle really so looks like I need to find time to exercise them all


----------



## Chichi (12 May 2014)

Oh such a shame. It is so hard to find nice genuine ponies to share. Where did you advertise. Sometimes word of mouth is the best way to find committed sharers. Hopefully you will find somebody. In the meantime could you lead her from another horse?


----------



## B&J (12 May 2014)

Just on preloved, it's not overly urgent, she's ridden a couple of times a week by my husband but he's a novice so had hoped I find a rider who could ride her to keep her well trained if that makes sense. I could lead her but my horse has his moments and not sure I'd want her that close when he bronc's really. 

Someone will come up in the summer probably. It's very frustrating, I shared for a year or so before I bought and wouldn't have dreamt of messing people around the way I have been. Fingers crossed someone reliable finds her through word of mouth. She's too small for me to ride so lunging is the best I can do for her, such a waste as she's a fabulous ride.


----------



## Chichi (12 May 2014)

Where in Surrey are you located?

Leading doesn't seem the way to go indeed ;-)


----------



## B&J (12 May 2014)

Near gatwick airport.

 Haha nope especially with a full set of shoes on them each :-/


----------



## bouncing_ball (13 May 2014)

B&J said:



			Thanks for your replies. I've pretty much given up now. I had one lady that just wanted to drop her 13 year old off at the weekends for me to look after and couldn't see why she should be present. I had an older lady that just wanted to bomb around and various other people arranging to see her then not turning up. Seemed like too much hassle really so looks like I need to find time to exercise them all 

Click to expand...

I am looking for a non paying Surrey sharer to ride 2-3 times a week, and to help feed and check in field one end of two weekdays. Lovely horse, good facilities. Seems to be little interest. :-(


----------



## B&J (13 May 2014)

Blimey you'd have thought people would be all over a free share! have you advertised on facebook and preloved? Although I found with facebook previously that I mainly got kids that haven't asked their parents


----------



## bouncing_ball (13 May 2014)

Horsemart, and a few facebook groups. I had more interest when I advertised last autumn. Not sure why. I am looking for something fairly specific - but it is an opportunity I would have jumped at ten years ago?? 

There is a link to the advert a few threads further down. Any suggestions where else would be good to advertise?  I have just submitted an advert to be approve by preloved.


----------



## B&J (13 May 2014)

bouncing_ball said:



			There is a link to the advert a few threads further down. Any suggestions where else would be good to advertise?  I have just submitted an advert to be approve by preloved.
		
Click to expand...

Had I seen that a year ago before I bought I'd have jumped at that too, what a fantastic opportunity and Reigate is only round the corner from me! The facebook sites I got the most interest from were 'madabouthorses', 'crawley horse network' and 'horse store - sussex'. Also have you tried project horses? www.projecthorses.co.uk. Also the advert boards in the local tack shops, ifield park, all time equestrian etc.

If I hear of anyone looking I'll let you know


----------



## bouncing_ball (14 May 2014)

B&J said:



			Had I seen that a year ago before I bought I'd have jumped at that too, what a fantastic opportunity and Reigate is only round the corner from me! The facebook sites I got the most interest from were 'madabouthorses', 'crawley horse network' and 'horse store - sussex'. Also have you tried project horses? www.projecthorses.co.uk. Also the advert boards in the local tack shops, ifield park, all time equestrian etc.

If I hear of anyone looking I'll let you know
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have requested to join those 3 facebook group (and been added and posted advert on two of them).

It is odd. This ad has been clicked on 500 times on horsemart, no one has been in touch. 
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/sharer-w...-dressage-horse/Horses-for-Loan/342968#review

Now I realise it is a fairly specific advert, and I am not planning to change what I am looking for, as I would rather have no one, that someone unsuitable.

Leaving aside people that want to jump / not looking for what I am offering, is there anything that jumps out about the advert as being off putting?

I would have loved a similar opportunity in the past. It is summer too. 

PS sorry B&J for hi-jacking your thread.


----------



## B&J (14 May 2014)

bouncing_ball said:



			Leaving aside people that want to jump / not looking for what I am offering, is there anything that jumps out about the advert as being off putting?

PS sorry B&J for hi-jacking your thread.
		
Click to expand...

haha no worries about posting, our horses are chalk and cheese so no worries over conflicts of interest lol! 

The only bits I saw that may have put me off if I were looking would be the 'part-rehabilitation' bit as doesn't specify what / why - people may worry that they'll put lots of work in and then the loan is ended 

The other bit "They live out all year, so suitable person needs to be happy in remote fields alone with a head torch" might put some people off if they don't feel secure, especially ladies on their own. If it were me I'd expect to be in a remote place with a torch in winter with horses but people coming out of riding schools may not expect it so it's something I'd cover when someone came to view to call. 

Other than that I can't really add to it other than you are giving someone an amazing opportunity, can't believe no one has inquired! Maybe if that doesn't draw some interest maybe do a brief advert with the basics then when people call to find out more you can tell them then, its much easier to make someone interested in person or on the phone than in an advert as its too easy to scroll past.


----------



## bouncing_ball (14 May 2014)

B&J said:



			haha no worries about posting, our horses are chalk and cheese so no worries over conflicts of interest lol! 

The only bits I saw that may have put me off if I were looking would be the 'part-rehabilitation' bit as doesn't specify what / why - people may worry that they'll put lots of work in and then the loan is ended 

The other bit "They live out all year, so suitable person needs to be happy in remote fields alone with a head torch" might put some people off if they don't feel secure, especially ladies on their own. If it were me I'd expect to be in a remote place with a torch in winter with horses but people coming out of riding schools may not expect it so it's something I'd cover when someone came to view to call. 

Other than that I can't really add to it other than you are giving someone an amazing opportunity, can't believe no one has inquired! Maybe if that doesn't draw some interest maybe do a brief advert with the basics then when people call to find out more you can tell them then, its much easier to make someone interested in person or on the phone than in an advert as its too easy to scroll past.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have edited advert to say

He wont compete at higher levels again. 
Looking for a long term mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## bouncing_ball (14 May 2014)

B&J said:



			haha no worries about posting, our horses are chalk and cheese so no worries over conflicts of interest lol! 

The only bits I saw that may have put me off if I were looking would be the 'part-rehabilitation' bit as doesn't specify what / why - people may worry that they'll put lots of work in and then the loan is ended 

The other bit "They live out all year, so suitable person needs to be happy in remote fields alone with a head torch" might put some people off if they don't feel secure, especially ladies on their own. If it were me I'd expect to be in a remote place with a torch in winter with horses but people coming out of riding schools may not expect it so it's something I'd cover when someone came to view to call. 

Other than that I can't really add to it other than you are giving someone an amazing opportunity, can't believe no one has inquired! Maybe if that doesn't draw some interest maybe do a brief advert with the basics then when people call to find out more you can tell them then, its much easier to make someone interested in person or on the phone than in an advert as its too easy to scroll past.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it is tricky. The last thing I want is someone who isn&#8217;t prepared for the realities of field kept horses in winter, and who lets me down in winter. 

I hadn&#8217;t thought re the rehabilitation bit / implying the arrangement is short term.

I have a second horse that I compete and do clinics with. The horse I am looking for a share 15 is retired from doing much competitive dressage. So thinking lower levels / hacking. However the nature of his past injuries (sacroiliac) mean that he needs to stay well-muscled, with as much supportive muscle as possible. Hence he will benefit from regular, high quality work in the school. Which is an opportunity for the right person. He&#8217;d be ideal for someone wanting to improve their dressage and do some novice / elementary dressage tests in a supportive environment.


----------



## B&J (14 May 2014)

ahh fab, saw your advert on the horse store, looks good, fingers crossed for you! 

He would be perfect to bring someone on then, 15 isn't too old either, my share horse before I bought was 22 and was still full of life and got me out to my first shows. There's great advantage in starting off with a horse like yours ) 

Know what you mean with the winter but hopefully if its the right person they'll be attached to him enough to see them through the winter!


----------



## chokablok (16 May 2014)

I'm on the opposite side, a sharer that can't find anything to share! That is not silly money (have been quoted £50 a week for 1-2 rides before which I thought was a little cheeky), is a reasonable distance away and is sane!


----------



## B&J (16 May 2014)

You don't happen to be near gatwick do you lol


----------



## B&J (16 May 2014)

I've put adverts up for both of mine now but not had any interest yet. The other one is a heavy weight 15.2hh cob gelding.


----------



## SO1 (16 May 2014)

The sharers on our yard pay £15 per day. I think they came from ads put up in the local shops and supermarkets rather than websites.


----------



## chokablok (17 May 2014)

Unfortunately not, I'm near Guildford lol


----------

